# Problemas con arranque de frigorifico



## metfan (Jun 12, 2006)

Antes que nada, saludar a todos pues este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, aunque llevo tiempo leyéndoos en silencio ;-) . Bueno el caso es, que tengo un sistema solar montado, con un regulador de carga de 30A y un Inversor 12/220 onda sinusoidal pura de 1000w (1500 w de pico). En la línea de 220v tengo un frigorífico pequeño, pero que cuando arranca supera los 30A (durante más de 2 seg. que admite) a 12v del regulador de carga y este corta por seguridad, después de este corte, también corta el inversor, probablemente porque detecta algo raro, y hay que re-armarlo a mano. He probado a inyectar la corriente directamente desde las baterías al Inversor y sin problema. Creo que lo que tendría que hacer es poner algún condensador para amortiguar el tirón de arranque del frigo, pero no se si es mejor ponerlo en el lado CC o en el AC, sólo para el frigo o para toda la línea, de qué capacidad, si tengo que acompañarlo con algún componente más (diodos, resistencias, etc). 

En fin gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hobre si el frigo puede funcionar a 12V mejor, por el tema perdidas.

En electrotecnia para arrancar motores utilizamos una resistencia uq cortocircuitamos a los pocos segundos una vez el motor se ha embalado un poco.

Haz una prueba "cutre" pero barata.

Unas bobillas o una estufa y lo metes en serie y un conmutador, pues imaginate de que va.

Arrancas con la resistencias a un segundo o dos cambias a directo haccionando el interruptor.

Ya diras....


----------



## metfan (Jun 13, 2006)

Respecto a lo de que el frigo pueda funcionar a 12v, no hay posibilidad, porque es un frigorifico estandard de compresor de 220v. 

Y lo de la resistencia en serie, no entiendo exactamente cómo colocarla y porqué. 

Y si funciona ¿cómo se lo solucionaria de forma definitiva (sin conmutador)?

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2006)

La idea es meter una resistencia en serie para que consuma menos, y pico de corriente sea menor.

Los motores en el instante de arrancar tienen picos de corriente de casi el doble que la nominal, metiendo la resistencia con un valor que el motor pueda empezar a girar, el consumo momentaneo es inferior y el ondulador aguantara.

El circuito definitivo seria con un temporizador a la conexion con un contacto conmutado.


Como puedes ver es sencillo, un enchufe para conectarlo al ondulador, un conmutador como los de las casas, Una resistencia (bombillas, estufillas...), regleta/bornero de electricista para poder conectar el circuito al enchufe de la necera sin cortarlo.
Debes buscar una regleta que te entre el enchufe, hay un modelo me parece que es el de 4mm que va muy bien.

Funcionamiento:

Desenchufas el circuito del ondulador.
Pones el interruptor en modo arranque.
Enchufas el circuito y pasados unos pocos segundos pones el interruptor a normal.
Si todo ha ido bien el ondulador deberia aguantar.


Debes poner tantas bombillas/estufiilas o lo que sea en paralelo hasta que oigas que el motor arranca, aunque sea a una velocidad anormal, pero debe moverse.


Espero que te halla aclarado algo, aunque no se si se te solucionara el caso, pero es barato y no corre peligro ningun componente.


----------



## metfan (Jun 14, 2006)

Eres un máquina, una explicación genial. Voy a probarlo y os cuento.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Estoy de acuerdo con tiopepe, pero no es solo la única solución. El tema de sobrecargas es muy típico en estos sistemas, la culpa es del regulador y quizás del inversor tambien.

Si bien he entendido, el inversor es de 1000W, si tienes los condensadores internos cargados, no tiene por qué producirse esa "inrush current". El inversor es bastante patatero.
Normalmente los inversores (onduladores) y los motores no casan nada bien, en tu caso, pq el inversor está muy sobredimensionado.
Si quieres hacer lo de la resistencia me parece bien, pero el tema de la resistencia se hace por los condensadores del inversor. Si enciendes primero el inversor y tras un tiempo la nevera, no debería pasar nada ya que tienes los condensadores cargados.
Yo trabajo con SAIs y he tenido el mismo problema q tu, y lo he solucionado igual, poniendo directamente las baterias al inversor en el momento del arranque, ¿como? pues por medio de un relé (te evitas la resistencia, q debe de ser de potencia y aun así se calentará como un demonio). Una vez en marcha, si desactivas el relé, no hay problema.

Otra cosa: 1000W@12V = 80A, si tienes un regulador de 30A NORMAL Q FALLE!!!!
Otra cosa, si la cosa funciona en regimen normal es q no estás gastando más de 30A en el inversor (360W), así pues, has gastado un dineral desaprovechado y además problemas por ser la carga mayor a la que admite el regulador.
Yo cambiaría el regulador y haría una instalación bien hecha, pero si te gusta como está un simple relé (de 70A de los de automoción sirve).

Saludos,
pocavoz@gmail.com


----------



## elemental (Sep 8, 2006)

hooola... es cierto que no entiendo como puede dar 1000w si de la batería coge 30A como máximo... de todas formas con un frigorífico podria funcionar igual. Yo creo que puede ser que necesites compensar el factor de potencia. Si el frigorífico anda cerca de la potencia que da el regulador, puede ser que en algunos instantes necesite mucha más potencia y en otros menos. Y se solucionaria poniendo un condensador , como tu decias, en la línea de 220. El caso es cual... . Hay una fórmula para calcularlo que no recuerdo. Si el motor indica la potencia y el factor de potencia ya puedes calcularlo.


----------



## elemental (Sep 8, 2006)

De todas formas los motores de frigorífico tienen una bobina de arranque que puede chupar mucha corriente en un instante. Lo de la resistencia tiene que funcionar. puedes cortocircuitar la resistencia de forma automática con un relé.. este relé puede ir controlado por un temporizador simple hecho con un diodo rectificador, condensador y una resistencia a la bobina del relé. la cosa es que cuando se cargue hasta cierto punto el condensador la intensidad en la bobina del rele es supiciente para conmutarlo y cortocircuito la resistencia definitivamente. Lo que pasa es que el condensador tiene que estar descargado siempre antes de conectar el frigorifico, asique puedes usar un conmutador en lugar de interruptor para descoenctar el frigo. Cuando este esté apagado el condensador queda en corto y se descarga para cuando se vuelva a encender... xdd es una complicacion de carallo sólo para encender un frigorífico ... pero yo juraría que algunos frigoríficos ya tienen algo que se encarga de eso ....


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 11, 2006)

Elemental, estás MUY equivocado, ya que los frigoríficos, al igual que todos los aparatos electrodomesticos, llevan ya el condensador para compensar el factor de potencia.
Lo de que la batería pueda dar más de 30A, sin el regulador, muchos más. Por eso el problema, el arranque necesita más de 30A.

Para este tipo de cosas, se utilizan sistemas online, con la batería en paralelo a la carga (inversor), aunque no es la mejor forma de cargar ni de aprovechar la energía por eso se usa el online inteligente.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 11, 2006)

una bateria puede dar corrientes bestias, si no cogue la tipica Ni-MH y cortocircuitala y veras como te quema cables de 0.25, eso si la destrozas.

El problema de las neveras es el arranque donde la bomba debe comprimir el gas.
La potencia consumida es la tipica del motor multiplicada por el aire a comprimir y todo eso con inercia cero, una pasada.

Como que los onduladores modernos llevan protecciones, esa sobre corriente lo tomas como un error y se protegen. Si el circuito es facil se debe buscar la zona sensora y aumentar el condensador que elimina las sobrecorriente puntuales.


----------

